

Alloy: A Language and Tool for Relational Models - brudgers
http://alloy.mit.edu/alloy/

======
softbuilder
As a language nerd I always want to see some sample code, even if I can't
understand what is happening yet. Just to get some of the flavor of the
language. That's pretty hard to find on the site. I did find one of the
tutorial decks [pdf] to serve this purpose though:
[http://alloy.mit.edu/alloy/tutorials/day-
course/s2_language....](http://alloy.mit.edu/alloy/tutorials/day-
course/s2_language.pdf)

~~~
fspeech
I bought Daniel Jackson's book Software Abstractions: Logic, Language and
Analysis. It thoroughly discusses all aspects of Alloy software and
methodology. I have to say it is one of the best software book I've ever read.
It covers relational modelling thoroughly and is very readable from cover to
cover. Model checking is so much more pleasant to use than theorem proving.
The Alloy software download jar file also includes both source and examples.

